
McCain signs on to Democrats' Facebook ad disclosure bill - tareqak
http://www.politico.com/story/2017/10/18/facebook-ad-disclosure-bill-243914
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Ashley Gold / Politico: Senators Warner and Klobuchar to
file bill, cosponsored by McCain, to increase online political ad
transparency, bring rules to parity with TV, radio, satellite_

